# Fixing a battery operated train...



## joker-fish (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi guys. I picked up a 1970 plastic spider-man train recently that does not run










I love the imagery on the cars and the box, so I would like to get it up and running again. Can I buy replacement motors for this, or is it better to just leave it as a display piece?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What scale is it?
Is the battery box all corroded?
Any loose wires?
Did you pop off the shell?
What kind of play shape is it in?

I would bet it is something simple.


----------



## joker-fish (Dec 23, 2007)

I honestly have not touched it. I will take it out and get a few pics since I can not sleep, lol


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I found one listed for $85.
I guess a 1978.


Spiderman Diesel Train Set Battery Operated Mego: Vintage Era Toys MIB C-9 Sealed Contents, 1978 release


----------



## joker-fish (Dec 23, 2007)

Well, that was easy enough!

Looks like some shoddy soldering and a loose blue wire are to blame. I see some burn marks from the soldering iron on the plastic casing. I assumed it was burned up based on the sellers comments. 

This would be great to fix up project today! I need to keep my hands busy. I picked this set up, a very nice old lionel set a few months back, and yesterday I received an american flyer S gauge set from a friend of mine, I want to do a nice tune up and cleaning on everything so I can eventually run them


----------



## joker-fish (Dec 23, 2007)




----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Ouch, I would say that is it.

Lionel / Flyer / electric, your all over the board, why not get some Z N & HO too.


If the motor is shot you should be able to find another.


----------



## joker-fish (Dec 23, 2007)

I am sure I will have some of those eventually


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I wouldn't assume the motor is shot without testing it.


----------



## joker-fish (Dec 23, 2007)

No luck on the tune up. I am going to take it apart again and test the motor outside the car and clean up the terminals and everything else inside the compartment


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

On more than one occasion, I've actually popped those motors apart and repaired them, so don't discount that if the motor doesn't run when it's out on it's own.


----------

